# GRIZZ 550 on 29s?



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

so my buddie is lookin to get some 29s on his 550 and was wanting to no if he could turn them? or fit them with no lift. right now its stock but has ordered a HL heavy duty clutch kit. thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

i doubt they will fit w/o a lift.


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

well i think it will fit i know the 700's can fit like 30's i think stock if i remeber right and a 550 is just a 700 with less cc so yea it should but if either of those guys out there get 29.5's they wont be able to rock the bike


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

well trimming dosnt matter but will he turn them?


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

if he rides alot of water he will prolly be ok bt nt in the thick mud my cousin has a 700 with 29.5x10 all the way around and has trouble turning them in the stick stuff bt thats it


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

yea he will turn them with that clutch kit he should be ok


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Definately gonna need a clutch kit. And I'm still betting on a lift too.


----------



## shouthern_mudder (Jul 6, 2009)

It should be able to turn 29.5 easy as long it's clutched right. I have a 450 and it turned 29.5's with ease.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

As long as its clutched right he should have no problems.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

what clutching do u guys recommend?


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

A friend of mine just put some 29.5x10's on his 550 with no lift and it turns them good but I'm also looking into clutching for him. He has deep dish SRA wheels (Polaris425's old wheels) and they fit good. I rode a little bit with a 550 and mud nats this year that 32's on it and it did good but I didn't ask him what all he had done to it. My friend just added the pcV and autotune to his and it helped out.

I'm thinking keep working on power and add a secondary clutch spring. I'm not much on adding stall to a belt bike so I don't really want him to order a clutch kit, don't want the primary clutch weights. 

Anyone with clutching experience on yamaha's?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

duramaxlover said:


> well i think it will fit i know the 700's can fit like 30's i think stock if i remeber right and a 550 is just a 700 with less cc so yea it should but if either of those guys out there get 29.5's they wont be able to rock the bike



The 550 is a total different bike than a 700. The 550 is just like the new 850's...they don't have struts and none of the same suspension.

I would go with a QSC clutch kit....they are a LOT better than the EPI/HL kits IMO. They are Quad Shop Customs kits. ...just tell Adam that Mark From Randy Miller Racing sent you...


----------

